# Because it takes up 100% of the power consumption of the CPU when you open an application?



## teo (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello!

I'm using FreeBSD desktop, when I open an application like Firefox, it goes up to 100% of the CPU, due to that is? And that do to not consume so much CPU or Memory?


----------



## Petr Fischer (Nov 28, 2016)

Is the video on the screenshot playing? If you have  graphics acceleration not properly working, playing youtube videos can consume full power on slow cpus.
And with memory/RAM - today web is very memory and CPU consuming, if you open more than 10 tabs in firefox with internally complex web site full of javascripts -> it's a hog (several GB of RAM + noisy fan is not problem even on faster Core i5).

A little message for all website designers: http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/


----------



## gkontos (Nov 28, 2016)

Petr Fischer said:


> A little message for all website designers: http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/



LOL


----------



## teo (Nov 28, 2016)

Petr Fischer said:
			
		

> And with memory/RAM - today web is very memory and CPU consuming, if you open more than 10 tabs in firefox with internally complex web site full of javascripts -> it's a hog (several GB of RAM + noisy fan is not problem even on faster Core i5).




The problem is that only this a page open, and the power consumption of the CPU goes up to 100%.


----------



## pinkie123 (Nov 29, 2016)

100% is nothing


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 28, 2016)

Have you tried launching with no plugins?  How about launching with `firefox --safe-mode`


----------



## teo (Dec 29, 2016)

Phishfry said:
			
		

> Have you tried launching with no plugins?  How about launching with `firefox --safe-mode`


Launching with no plugins, gives these results:

$ `firefox`


```
(firefox:2099): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:403:12: 'min-height' is not a valid property name

(firefox:2099): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:4206:29: Missing name of pseudo-class

(firefox:2099): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:4212:11: 'min-width' is not a valid property name

(firefox:2099): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:4217:12: 'min-height' is not a valid property name

(firefox:2099): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:4331:20: '-gtk-icon-effect' is not a valid property name

(firefox:2099): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:4344:14: 'min-height' is not a valid property name

(firefox:2099): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:4366:20: '-gtk-icon-shadow' is not a valid property name

(firefox:2099): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:4371:22: '-gtk-icon-shadow' is not a valid property name
Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 2: no element found
$
```

On `firefox --safe-mode`, launching with plugins disabled,  gives these results:

$ `firefox --safe-mode`


```
(firefox:2124): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:506:50: Missing name of pseudo-class

(firefox:2124): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:512:139: Missing name of pseudo-class

(firefox:2124): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:522:35: Missing name of pseudo-class

(firefox:2124): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:578:11: 'min-width' is not a valid property name
(firefox:2124): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:4183:21: '-gtk-outline-radius' is not a valid property name

(firefox:2124): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:4188:11: 'min-width' is not a valid property name
(firefox:2124): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-contained.css:4371:22: '-gtk-icon-shadow' is not a valid property name
Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 2: no element found
*************************
A coding exception was thrown and uncaught in a Task.

Full message: TypeError: (intermediate value)[0] is undefined
Full stack: nsPlacesExpiration.prototype._loadPrefs<@resource://gre/components/nsPlacesExpiration.js:870:29
TaskImpl_run@resource://gre/modules/Task.jsm:319:40
Spinner.prototype.observe@resource://gre/modules/AsyncShutdown.jsm:551:9
nsAsyncShutdownClient.prototype.addBlocker/moduleBlocker/<@resource://gre/components/nsAsyncShutdown.js:157:15
Promise@resource://gre/modules/Promise.jsm -> resource://gre/modules/Promise-backend.js:388:5
nsAsyncShutdownClient.prototype.addBlocker/moduleBlocker@resource://gre/components/nsAsyncShutdown.js:153:29
Barrier/this.client.addBlocker/promise</trigger@resource://gre/modules/AsyncShutdown.jsm:720:23
Barrier.prototype<._wait@resource://gre/modules/AsyncShutdown.jsm:867:7
Barrier.prototype<.wait@resource://gre/modules/AsyncShutdown.jsm:851:28
Spinner.prototype.observe@resource://gre/modules/AsyncShutdown.jsm:534:17

*************************
$
```


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 29, 2016)

What about CPU utilization? That is your problem right? Does your utilization go down with --safe-mode?
I only see max 20% CPU use myself on 4 cores and only on startup. You have something amiss.
Your CPU output only has one core showing. What does `top -P` look like?. All cores maxed?

What is your hardware?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 29, 2016)

I opened the same website and see nothing like that. I do use Seamonkey and not Firefox.


----------



## teo (Dec 29, 2016)

Phishfry said:
			
		

> I only see max 20% CPU use myself on 4 cores and only on startup. You have something amiss.



As you can see in the photo, the power consumption of the *CPU* comes to stop between the lines of red the *94.5*, in the lower part of the power consumption of the *CPU* reaches *108*. The *Memory* consumption of *699M*, and begins the  overheat of  the machine.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 2, 2017)

You never did mention your hardware specs. The other fellow mentioned hardware acceleration.
More specific hardware details would be helpful.
It looks like your running Mate or Gnome?


----------



## teo (Jan 2, 2017)

Phishfry said:
			
		

> It looks like your running Mate or Gnome?


Probably better the running Fluxbox.


----------

